# 64483 and/or 64484



## louettayg (Jun 4, 2014)

Transforaminal injection is given at the L5 level and another injection given at L5-S1 level.  this is what the dr has documented.  
Can he bill for 64483 and 64484 even though L5-S1 is usually billed as 1 injection 64483?


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 5, 2014)

64483: Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural, with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, single level	

64484: Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural, with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, each additional level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)	
Notes:
(Use 64484 in conjunction with 64483) 

(For transforaminal epidural injection under ultrasound guidance, use 0231T) 

(64479-64484 are unilateral procedures. For bilateral procedures, use modifier 50)

I would request clarification on whether the first injection was at L4-L5 or L5-S1 or if he did both levels, and whether there were bilateral injections.  From an auditor's viewpoint, this is poor documentation that only supports a 64483.


----------

